# [2018] Anyone ever use the Marriott Resales Department



## jojobebe (Feb 15, 2018)

Was wondering if anyone ever tried using the Marriott Resales Dept. to try to sell back their Marriott Timeshare.  Is it a ripoff?  Am I better off trying to sell it myself on TUG Marketplace or Craiglist?

Thanks!


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 15, 2018)

No rip off.  You do not sell back to Marriott, they broker the deal. In general, even after 40% commission, you still get more money by selling through their resales department as opposed to selling it yourself.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 15, 2018)

Ditto.  We used them to sell our Kauai Beach Club unit.  Easy peasy, no fuss, no muss.  They do take 40% but it was worth it for us.  Some properties they have buyers for and others you have to go on a list (Grande Vista).  They don't deal with Grand Chateau; I think it's a legal thing in Nevada where a developer can't also be a reseller.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 15, 2018)

It also depends on what you own.  I own a platinum Harbour Lake annual and I ask about every 3 months for the last year+ and have been told I could give it back to them for free or sell it myself. They won't even put me on a wait list.  I am on an email list that they will send out to let me know if they are opening up the wait list to additional owners.  

If you can get on the list and if they sell it for you, you will likely make more than if you sold it yourself even with the 40%.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 15, 2018)

Although most of their resales are brokered sales to third parties, Marriott Resales do also sometimes buy back weeks directly for the trust.  I sold them a Sabal Palms week that way a few years ago and another family member did the same thing a couple years ago.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 16, 2018)

As I mentioned in another thread, resales recently told me they were flush with money and being aggressive on ROFRs, so buybacks may be up also.

That said, they clearly aren't paying/offering enough to acquire 3BR MOC OF weeks they are listing for resale at $76K.


----------



## ROResident (Feb 16, 2018)

My parents just attended an MVC presentation during their Orlando stay and inquired about whether Marriott does buy-backs of deeded owner weeks, specifically Marbella, Spain and St Thomas USVI, where each of us own deeded weeks. They were told Marriott is not interested in buying any deeded weeks back, but they would be happy to take the week back “for free.” Basically, they said if you want to sell, you are on your own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 16, 2018)

FYI contact information:

email: Resale.Operations@vacationclub.com
Toll Free: 866-682-4547
Direct: 407-903-160

I'm not sure if the direct links are still working at this page but it's worth a try: Marriott Vacation Club Sell Weeks (Official Site)


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 16, 2018)

I had Marriott Resales sell my Monarch Crown Suite about 15 years ago.  It was great.  They sold it in less than 60 days.  They got top dollar for it and the  transaction went very smooth.  I also used them to sell my Sabal Palms Week about 20 years ago.  Got top dollar here too.  This one took 3 years to sell but they rented it for me in the interim which more than covered my MFs.  When I sold these their commission was only 20%.  At 40% I'd have to think twice about using them but would probably cave and use them anyway.

George


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 16, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> It also depends on what you own.  I own a platinum Harbour Lake annual and I ask about every 3 months for the last year+ and have been told I could give it back to them for free or sell it myself. They won't even put me on a wait list.  I am on an email list that they will send out to let me know if they are opening up the wait list to additional owners.
> 
> If you can get on the list and if they sell it for you, you will likely make more than if you sold it yourself even with the 40%.



I just sold two on my own but the second failed ROFR. There were 177 people on the wait list and I wasn't waiting that long. The first passed ROFR and the sale went through. The second failed at $1,750 (me paying all fees). I was surprised it failed ROFR and now Marriott pays me the $1,750 and I don't have to pay for closing. That price is obviously low but I had no intention of waiting around trying to rent out weeks in Orlando.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 16, 2018)

ROResident said:


> My parents just attended an MVC presentation during their Orlando stay and inquired about whether Marriott does buy-backs of deeded owner weeks, specifically Marbella, Spain and St Thomas USVI, where each of us own deeded weeks. They were told Marriott is not interested in buying any deeded weeks back, but they would be happy to take the week back “for free.” Basically, they said if you want to sell, you are on your own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Marriott does not broker international weeks I don't think and not even every state in the US. When they broker a resale they are legally the licensed real estate agent and then they officially farm out the closings to individuals. The ones they do broker in they only take a few listings at a time and some of those move painfully slow. There are some unit types that will only move through resales at 1 unit every couple years. Others move faster but in either case it is a big crapshoot.


----------



## ROResident (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok, but St Thomas is a US territory. In any case, they were told that Marriott will not buy back ANY property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A (Feb 16, 2018)

I have sold the same Barony Silver week through Marriott twice. The first time the buyers backed out and lost their deposit, which was split between Marriott and us. Immediately afterwards they notified me that they had another buyer for the week. We’re waiting for the closing. Even though they take 40% they do all the work making it easy for us.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 16, 2018)

ROResident said:


> Ok, but St Thomas is a US territory. In any case, they were told that Marriott will not buy back ANY property.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is definitely not true but could possibly be on a random specific day. There are almost always certain weeks out there that they have on their want list to add to the trust.


----------



## samara64 (Feb 16, 2018)

I used them for 9 weeks and they sold all of them. Some were sold in 2-3 days and some took 2 years. But all sold at a better price then ebay, TUG or brokers.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 17, 2018)

Keep in mind that there are two completely separate things here handled by the same department. One is a brokered resale where Marriott is the real estate agent with the buyer and seller normal individuals. The other is a direct repurchase. This is completely different because in this case Marriott is buying the unit to be added to the trust for DC points purchase and usage. The motives are completely different. The result might go hand in hand but not always.


----------



## jojobebe (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the great information! I did follow up with them and as noted above was told I would be put on a waiting list as they had plenty of inventory for the Grande Vista.  Was interesting to hear my net return after the 40% would be better than selling it on my own.  Will see how long I have to wait and will post a few ads elsewhere.  I am not under pressure to unload it.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 17, 2018)

I've been on the Grand Vista list for a year.  Don't forget; you need to contact them next year to renew your listing.  If you don't, I'm pretty sure they assume you don't want to sell it anymore and take you off the list.


----------



## jojobebe (Feb 18, 2018)

Good point, will do, thanks!


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 18, 2018)

classiclincoln said:


> I've been on the Grand Vista list for a year.  Don't forget; you need to contact them next year to renew your listing.  If you don't, I'm pretty sure they assume you don't want to sell it anymore and take you off the list.


In the past they have taken the initiative to contact you to see whether you want to renew the listing.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 18, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> In the past they have taken the initiative to contact you to see whether you want to renew the listing.



As of last year, they don't anymore and specifically told me to contact them.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 20, 2018)

classiclincoln said:


> I've been on the Grand Vista list for a year.  Don't forget; you need to contact them next year to renew your listing.  If you don't, I'm pretty sure they assume you don't want to sell it anymore and take you off the list.



I am convinced that even though they may have a list, they do not actually use it.

The issue with the listing agreement is not just the 1 year expiration. The problem is also usage. Once they start writing writing purchase contracts with the next usage year they need the ok from the seller since the first use year is specifically stated in the listing agreement. This could be a mere month from the signing of the listing agreement. They almost always send an informal email to see if moving to the next use year is ok.


----------



## Darren21 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a 1 silver and 1 bronze week at oceanwatch myrtle beach....I'm looking to sell, any idea of what they each would sell for? Both are garden view


----------



## 1st Class (Feb 21, 2018)

Click here to check the current resale prices, but the only garden view on the list is platinum.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 21, 2018)

1st Class said:


> Click here to check the current resale prices, but the only garden view on the list is platinum.



That link didn't seem to work on my browser, so for the benefit of the OP in case it's not just an issue on my end, here is the direct link to Marriott resales:

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml

While no garden view silver or bronze weeks are listed, there is a silver ocean side at $4400, so the silver garden view would be less than that, probably under $4000. Since Marriott takes a 40% commission, that would mean your net proceeds on a silver garden view would probably be $2000 to $2300 or so. The bronze week would be less, if Marriott even takes bronze weeks to resell.


----------



## 1st Class (Feb 22, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> That link didn't seem to work on my browser, so for the benefit of the OP in case it's not just an issue on my end, here is the direct link to Marriott resales:
> 
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out.  I fixed the link.


----------



## Darren21 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks....i called Marriott resale and they are currently not taking anymore weeks for resale...said I can deed back to Marriott for no $ or sell on own....At this point I'm considering just the bronze week and keeping silver....


----------



## Quilter (Feb 23, 2018)

Darren21 said:


> Thanks....i called Marriott resale and they are currently not taking anymore weeks for resale...said I can deed back to Marriott for no $ or sell on own....At this point I'm considering just the bronze week and keeping silver....



Did they say they weren’t taking any weeks or any Oceanwatch weeks?  Please clarify.


----------



## Darren21 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry, they weren't taking any oceanwatch weeks


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 23, 2018)

What they actually mean is that they have so many in line to sell that it is pointless to take any more listing agreements since another would likely not move within the 1 year time frame of the listing expiration. There are properties that they do not sell at all, like Willow Ridge. I believe this is due to license requirements to broker in Missouri but I could be wrong. Ocean Watch is definitely a property that they actively sell although I do not believe they list Bronze weeks at all. Just Platinum, Gold, and Silver.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 23, 2018)

Also, the price on offer is subject to change:  I would check back periodically if you're not thrilled.....


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 23, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Also, the price on offer is subject to change:  I would check back periodically if you're not thrilled.....



For a buyback offer this is true. I had one double in a matter of a week. For resales the prices do not change often and when they do they go down. I do not think I have ever seen a resale list price go up.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 23, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> For a buyback offer this is true. I had one double in a matter of a week. For resales the prices do not change often and when they do they go down. I do not think I have ever seen a resale list price go up.



Not always true. When we bought our Silver Barony garden view week in 2014 from Marriott Resales, the cost was $3300. A while back they increased the price and there is now one listed for $3700.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 23, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> What they actually mean is that they have so many in line to sell that it is pointless to take any more listing agreements since another would likely not move within the 1 year time frame of the listing expiration.


Many years ago when I had Marriott sell my Sabal Palms Week for me it took 3 years.  Marriott was easier to deal with back then.  First, the commission was only 20%.  Second, during the 3 years I waited for it to sell they helped me reserve a desirable Week and rented it for me.  Even after their commission for renting my proceeds were greater than my MF.  And oh yes, they sold it for more than I paid for it.

George


----------



## Steve A (Mar 13, 2018)

Notified today that the sale of my Barony ocean side silver week is completed and we can pick up the check from the attorney. So we made $3,000 on the $5,000 sale plus $250.00 when the first buyer backed out and lost their $500.00 deposit, which we split with Marriott. Plus no more $1,000+ maintenance fees.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 13, 2018)

We kept the bronze week because there’s no market for it; it’s not a bad trader; and as local owners it gives us access to the Barony’s facilities, which we frequently use.


----------



## jbeachlvr (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi. Just so I understand, Marriott Resale will not buy back a unit or re-sell it if it’s located at a non-U.S. resort? Only they will take it back for zero $?  I own a Platinum week at Aruba Surf Club that I would gladly sell, if they would buy it back/ resell it, even if I had to go on wait list. 40% commission sounds a bit better than listing it yourself to then be HOUNDED with crazy emails and calls!


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 23, 2018)

Why not just list it with a broker.  Looking at Redweek and ROFR it would seem to be in the $8-12K range.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 23, 2018)

jbeachlvr said:


> Hi. Just so I understand, Marriott Resale will not buy back a unit or re-sell it if it’s located at a non-U.S. resort? Only they will take it back for zero $?  I own a Platinum week at Aruba Surf Club that I would gladly sell, if they would buy it back/ resell it, even if I had to go on wait list. 40% commission sounds a bit better than listing it yourself to then be HOUNDED with crazy emails and calls!



The U.S. Marriott Resales department in Florida does not list Aruba weeks, but we know from reported experiences that the Marriott sales office in Aruba does offer Aruba weeks for sale as an alternative to buying trust points. I'm not sure where they get these weeks - whether they are all from foreclosures, ROFR, and deed-backs, or whether some are weeks that have been bought back from owners. I guess if foreclosures, ROFR, and deed-backs provided them adequate inventory to meet their weeks sales needs in Aruba, then buybacks wouldn't be necessary. Maybe some of our international/Aruba owner TUGgers can offer more insight.

Other than that, I agree with TXTortoise, if Marriott won't buy it, list it with an independent broker. In that case you name/email is known only to the broker and you won't be subject to the calls from scammers. The independent brokers sell for considerably less than Marriott, but their commission is generally much less as well. This recent linked thread mentions some reputable brokers and just doing a forum search for resale brokers should yield contact info. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...to-buy-marriott-vacation-club-resales.271236/

Some brokers that typically get high marks here are Seth Nock/Samuel Rodriguez with Selling Timeshares, Judi Kozlowski with ReMax, Syed Sarmad with Advantage Vacations, Magical Realty/David Cortese, Conceirge Realty, and many more. I've bought a week from Samuel and one from Judi's team. I've also talked extensively with Syed, but he didn't have what I was looking for at the time.


----------



## jbeachlvr (Apr 30, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> The U.S. Marriott Resales department in Florida does not list Aruba weeks, but we know from reported experiences that the Marriott sales office in Aruba does offer Aruba weeks for sale as an alternative to buying trust points. I'm not sure where they get these weeks - whether they are all from foreclosures, ROFR, and deed-backs, or whether some are weeks that have been bought back from owners. I guess if foreclosures, ROFR, and deed-backs provided them adequate inventory to meet their weeks sales needs in Aruba, then buybacks wouldn't be necessary. Maybe some of our international/Aruba owner TUGgers can offer more insight.
> 
> Other than that, I agree with TXTortoise, if Marriott won't buy it, list it with an independent broker. In that case you name/email is known only to the broker and you won't be subject to the calls from scammers. The independent brokers sell for considerably less than Marriott, but their commission is generally much less as well. This recent linked thread mentions some reputable brokers and just doing a forum search for resale brokers should yield contact info. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...to-buy-marriott-vacation-club-resales.271236/
> 
> Some brokers that typically get high marks here are Seth Nock/Samuel Rodriguez with Selling Timeshares, Judi Kozlowski with ReMax, Syed Sarmad with Advantage Vacations, Magical Realty/David Cortese, Conceirge Realty, and many more. I've bought a week from Samuel and one from Judi's team. I've also talked extensively with Syed, but he didn't have what I was looking for at the time.



Thank you for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy (May 2, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> For resales the prices do not change often and when they do they go down. I do not think I have ever seen a resale list price go up.


When I had a Sabal Palms red week listed about 10 years ago, they revised the sales agreement to increase the price in the middle of the contract.  Of course, then the Great Recession hit and the bottom dropped out of the market and prices were eventually significantly reduced before it sold.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 20, 2018)

I have been inquiring about listing a platinum Harbour Lake for the last two years.  I probably contact Marriott about 2 times a year in January and September.  Finally contacted in early July that if I were still interested they would forward the listing papers and I would have 14 days to return them.  I did.  Just heard back last week that they have a buyer and if all goes smoothly I will net $4400 with first use starting in 2019.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 20, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> When I had a Sabal Palms red week listed about 10 years ago, they revised the sales agreement to increase the price in the middle of the contract....



Same thing happened to me when Marriott sold my Sabal Palms Week about 20-25 years ago.  They raised the price 2 or 3 times during the 3 years it took to sell which is why I ended up selling it at a small profit...

George


----------



## jojobebe (Feb 2, 2019)

Wanted to provide an update on my 3 bedroom platinum at the Grande Vista.  I received an email from Marriott resales a couple of months ago that my unit was put on the active list.  A few weeks later I was informed they had a buyer.  I signed all the paperwork and sent it back to them.  The buyer rescinded within a week.  The following week I was informed they had another buyer.  I again sent them the paperwork.  It has now been two weeks so the rescinding period (ten days) is over.   If the buyer backs out now, I split the down payment with Marriott Resales.  I am told the closing process will take a couple of months.  Will let everyone know when/if it goes through.  Steve


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 2, 2019)

Does Marriott buy back DP contracts?


----------



## jojobebe (Feb 2, 2019)

Sorry, not sure.  I purchased my unit about 19 yrs ago on the secondary market and it was a deeded (property tax, etc.) unit.  Marriott has been asking me to switch it to a point based unit for awhile but the benefits being offered never appealed to me.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 2, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Does Marriott buy back DP contracts?


No MVC will not offer to buy back Destination Club Points from you.
They may well invoke their Right of First Refusal though to take them if you have a private buyer at a price below a certain level - $4-5 per Point?


----------



## TravelTime (Feb 2, 2019)

bazzap said:


> No MVC will not offer to buy back Destination Club Points from you.
> They may well invoke their Right of First Refusal though to take them if you have a private buyer at a price below a certain level - $4-5 per Point?



That would be okay. I paid $3 PP plus $2 in activation fees. I am not eager to sell now. I was just wondering for the future when/if we decide to no longer use it. Right now, I can’t imagine selling.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 2, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> That would be okay. I paid $3 PP plus $2 in activation fees. I am not eager to sell now. I was just wondering for the future when/if we decide to no longer use it. Right now, I can’t imagine selling.


One person posted on TUG that due to life circumstances, she(?) contacted Marriott to relieve of her timeshare obligations which included both points and a week.  She reported that Marriott bought it back for something $6.xx per point from her and a few thousand dollars for her week.  I suspect that Marriott treats such requests on a case by case basis.


----------



## pspercy (Feb 3, 2019)

Well those links don't take me to a resale list 
Got a 1BR MOC Island View (enrolled)legacy week I'm thinking of unloading, wonder if there's any demand..............


----------



## jojobebe (Feb 3, 2019)

Feel free to give them a call or send an email:
*
Wilma Palermo*
Resale Manager, Resale Operations
Marriott Vacations Worldwide
6649 Westwood Blvd.
Orlando, FL 32821
(866) 682-4547 ext. 3844
(407) 903-5995 Fax
resale.operations@mvwc.com
Hablamos Español: reventas@mvwc.com


----------



## jojobebe (Mar 8, 2019)

Received the closing paperwork today along with a check for $8300 for my three bedroom platinum Grand Vista week.  Since I purchased it 19 yrs ago on the secondary market for $11K, I was very fortunate.   No complaints with Marriott Resales or the escrow agent (First American), everything went very smoothly.  Thanks to all who helped me out in the beginning of this message string.  Steve


----------



## jewls (Mar 12, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> No rip off.  You do not sell back to Marriott, they broker the deal. In general, even after 40% commission, you still get more money by selling through their resales department as opposed to selling it yourself.


Did they tell you in advance what you might expect?  We were just mailed the agreements but no pricing was on it.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 12, 2019)

jewls said:


> Did they tell you in advance what you might expect?  We were just mailed the agreements but no pricing was on it.


Yes, they do and it should have been in the email or prior to when they sent the agreements to you.


----------



## hangloose (Mar 12, 2019)

jojobebe said:


> Received the closing paperwork today along with a check for $8300 for my three bedroom platinum Grand Vista week.  Since I purchased it 19 yrs ago on the secondary market for $11K, I was very fortunate.


 
$8300 for your 3BR MGV is a good amount to get back from Marriott.  Much higher than I thought they would offer.  Perhaps MVCI resales dept buy back pricing increases during periods they are doing higher prices on ROFR.  Would make sense.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 13, 2019)

This got me thinking about ROFR and Marriott Resale pricing.  We know, at least for the Maui properties, that they are spending lots of dollars on ROFR last year and this year, e.g., over $5/point value for a recent 3BR OF, when points purchases are passing at $4-4.50/point.

Since Marriott sets the selling price of the weeks owners sell through them, does their selling price by definition identify an amount slightly greater than ROFR for that unit?  Obviously they aren't going to set a price that won't pass ROFR, otherwise they'd be doing direct buybacks.


----------



## jojobebe (Mar 13, 2019)

I am sure there is a minimum price they resell these to the public in order for them to make a profit.  The first buyer they had for my unit had agreed to a price of $12500 before they rescinded.  The second buyer agreed to a price of $13900.  My net was after they took their 40%.  So, obviously there is some leeway for the sales person to negotiate a selling price. I am curious as to who is their target audience for these resales?  It's obviously not the individuals who attend the 90 minute sales presentations who end up paying 3-4 times as much for the same unit.  

Note that in both cases, the original email I received from the resales dept. asking if I was interested in selling included the selling price.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 13, 2019)

Just a quick look at Redweek suggests a MGV 3BR would sell for no more than $7K, so your net $8300 was very good and reflects what we know...Marriott resales are just another useful channel for selling weeks to a demographic that values going through Marriott, at whatever the cost.

Since Marriott doesn't sell Marriott-owned weeks any longer, other than a few in the Caribbean and Spain...the sale presentations don't really play into it. (excepting Resales w/ points purchases...which possibly your buyer could have been doing.)

So with Redweek at $7K max and no 3BRs on ROFR, looking at the points value is probably best way to determine ROFR, as GregT has noted....but does seem to vary by resort and week type.

At a minimum we can assume you're net of $8300 exceeds ROFR...which is probably in the $6K range.  Assuming your week was worth 3725 points, that puts the sale at $2.23/point.  Pretty low, as I gather MGV is a pretty high demand resort...so who knows.

I wonder if WikiLeaks has a copy of the Marriott ROFR algorithm. ;-)


----------



## jewls (Mar 13, 2019)

Note that in both cases, the original email I received from the resales dept. asking if I was interested in selling included the selling price.[/QUOTE]

Yes we received the letter with an “estimate” of what we would receive.  This seems a little vague.  That email came about 3 months ago.  How do we know something hasn’t changed.  There is no guarantee. I’m just surprised this is how it would work.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Apr 8, 2019)

Does anyone have the website to see the resales they offer?


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 8, 2019)

jewls said:


> How do we know something hasn’t changed.  There is no guarantee.



Back when I successfully used Marriott Resales to sell two of my Weeks (a Sabal Palmsm and a Monarch) I would call every 60 days or so and ask what they were currently getting for Weeks like mine.  They were always cooperative...

George


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 8, 2019)

nygiants11991 said:


> Does anyone have the website to see the resales they offer?


They no longer list resales on their website you need to call to see what they have and what they are charging for it.


----------

